# New camera setup



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

Picked up my new camera and locator. Ready to put this bad boy to work!


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice, what brand camera and lenght?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice set up! That looks like the set up electric eel sells. Made by a company out of Canada. I have one of their older models and its still my favorite camera.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Let us know how it works and where you got it. 

Time is a great teacher.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

....but it's yellow.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

I was checking these out over at electric eel. There a pretty nice set-up. The picture was really nice to.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

It'll never work. It's too pretty.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I used an electric eel before, good system, located 1.5' off once... electric lines and everything... saw cut... Using a General now with my Master... thing has been treated like crap. I'm a bit nervous about tomorrow, got a massive log I have to remove at 147' tomorrow. I have 100' of 5/8" and 100' of 3/4" cable. Told him he needs a jetter with a warthog, but he wants me to try and cable it. I've seen the roots.... maybe 1/2" thick, and with a k-750.... no warrantee. If it get's stuck they pay for the dig in the road.


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

This one is made by Hathorn Corp. 
http://www.hathorncorp.com/index.htm

It's a nice, solid unit. 200' reel, self-leveling color head, USB recording, all the bells and whistles. The locator is a Ridgid Scout. I bought this from the guy who repairs cameras in the area. These and Ridgid are the only ones he recommends.


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

plbgbiz said:


> It'll never work. It's too pretty.


Ha! I've been worried about that. Luckily it rained and I was able to splatter it down with mud. Should fire right up now!


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Thats who electric eel are selling. Hmmmm..... ive always liked their cameras. Pretty dependable for the price.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

ALLEN J COLEMAN SELLS ELECTRIC EEL CAMERAS

So does Northern tool and equipment
Is that a good omen?

Fortunately as the competition gets better the prices will go down.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I've heard good things about Hathorn. My local repair guy only endorses Hathorn and Ridgid. Told me to stay away from Spartan and believe it or not, Pearpoint. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

Drain Pro said:


> I've heard good things about Hathorn. My local repair guy only endorses Hathorn and Ridgid. Told me to stay away from Spartan and believe it or not, Pearpoint.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He speaks truth...I used a Spartan Provision for years. One of the first ones with an SD recorder. I loved the design and it had all the amenities but crapped out on me ALOT. None of the repair guys would touch it, so we had to ship it to Spartan for repairs which took forever to get back!!


----------

